# Allroad 2007 3.0 Tdi



## philfrance (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all - just to revive the site, here's a pic of my 3.0 Tdi allroad. Don't think these are available in the US yet ( have had mine since last august).... Great car - smooth ride.
/Users/phil/Desktop/Allroad.jpg


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroad 2007 3.0 Tdi (philfrance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philfrance* »_/Users/phil/Desktop/Allroad.jpg

please read the following regarding posting pictures. 
How do I post a picture?


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Allroad 2007 3.0 Tdi (philfrance)*

maybe you should not post a pic ..... lots of guys in NA here that would feel very jealous.....or am i the only one??


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Allroad 2007 3.0 Tdi (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_maybe you should not post a pic ..... lots of guys in NA here that would feel very jealous.....or am i the only one??


I'm very jealous. How bout that pic?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Allroad 2007 3.0 Tdi (philfrance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philfrance* »_Hi all - just to revive the site, here's a pic of my 3.0 Tdi allroad. Don't think these are available in the US yet ( have had mine since last august).... Great car - smooth ride.
/Users/phil/Desktop/Allroad.jpg

Yes, I'd love one, both the car, and a pic.
The C6 allroad will not be coming to the US, sadly.
I served in the 3rd ID, whose motto is "Rock of the Marne."


----------

